# Solved: Can't ping computers on network



## delta_kilo (Feb 15, 2005)

I have two computers running win XP each is connected to a Linksys WRT160N router and from there to the internet. My problem is I can ping each computer using their IP address 192.-.-.-. , but I can't seem to ping them using their (Names) only is this normal? I also can't share files or the printer between the two computers. Under my network places neither computer shows up I'm wondering if there might be a setting in the router I've missed or windows firewall? I have run windows network setup disk on both computers several times, all file and print sharing is turned on I don't get it any ideas?


Thanks Dave


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

see if this article helps at all
TCP/IP Home Networking and File Sharing Tutorial
http://www.homenethelp.com/web/howto/net.asp


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Let's see this for each computer.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

_Note that there is a space before the -n or the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the - or / in the following commands._

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## delta_kilo (Feb 15, 2005)

Well I tried to enter the commands you suggested, but every time I hit the enter key the cmd window shows up for just a split second then disappears I can't view it to do a cut and paste?


Dave


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, that's one, and the nbtstat output seems a bit sparse, that's probably and indication of the issue. How about the other two computers?


----------



## delta_kilo (Feb 15, 2005)

Here is computer 2 I have no other computers in this network.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

>nbtstat -n

MSHome:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.100] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
IC756 <20> UNIQUE Registered

Wireless Network Connection 2:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

>nbtstat -n

MSHome:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.100] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
IC756 <20> UNIQUE Registered

Wireless Network Connection 2:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : IC756
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.ca.comcast.net.

Ethernet adapter MSHome:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.ca.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-EA-42-F3-09
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
68.87.76.182
68.87.78.134
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, October 03, 2010 5:14:29 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, October 04, 2010 5:14:29 PM

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Linksys Wireless-G PCI Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-10-E4-A2-1E


----------



## delta_kilo (Feb 15, 2005)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

>nbtstat -n

MSHome:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.101] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
HOUSE <20> UNIQUE Registered

HOUSE <20> UNIQUE Registered

>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : HOUSE
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.ca.comcast.net.

Ethernet adapter MSHome:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.ca.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-09-72-91-A6
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
68.87.76.182
68.87.78.134
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, October 03, 2010 5:17:39 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, October 04, 2010 5:17:39 PM


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

NETBIOS over TCP/IP doesn't appear to be functioning correctly, I see no master browser and no names in the cache.

Check that all your network services are Started: 

COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration _(XP wireless configurations only_)
WLAN AutoConfig (_Vista wireless configurations only_)
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

*All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual).*

If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running. Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing.


----------



## delta_kilo (Feb 15, 2005)

John
Thank you so much it's all working now!!!!!!! several services were in manual and workstation was disabled on both computers everything is working just fine. Thanks again. Dave


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Glad we could assist.


----------

